# Pre Summit Summit, Saddleback 2/8/13



## Cornhead (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone attending the AZ Summit, or not, BackLoafRiver and I, at least, will be skiing Saddleback Friday, February 8th, the day before the AZ Summit. It's pretty close to the Loaf, 20-30 miles. They offer a group rate of $29. I don't know what the minimum is to apply for the group rate, I'll give them a call.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2013)

Have fun also you could check craigslist.org for people selling cheap tickets.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 21, 2013)

Minimum 20 for $29 lift tickets, don't think that's likely. You can get a $35 ticket, plus a free Whaleback ticket, and other discounts, through the Mountain Sports Club, www.mountainsportsclub.com I'll have to check Craigslist too, thanks Scotty.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 21, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Minimum 20 for $29 lift tickets, don't think that's likely. You can get a $35 ticket, plus a free Whaleback ticket, and other discounts, through the Mountain Sports Club, www.mountainsportsclub.com I'll have to check Craigslist too, thanks Scotty.



Mtn Sports Club is legit---I've ordered from them 2 straight yrs now...you will get your 2 vouchers quickly.
Another mtn to consider on the way up would be Black of ME....$15 tickets all day every day. I've heard great things abt that mtn.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 21, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Mtn Sports Club is legit---I've ordered from them 2 straight yrs now...you will get your 2 vouchers quickly.
> Another mtn to consider on the way up would be Black of ME....$15 tickets all day every day. I've heard great things abt that mtn.


Thanks for the beta xwhaler, not sure what I may do after the Summit. I think I'm going to stay over Sunday night, 9hr drive back to Binghamton, NY. I may hit something on Monday on the way home, I may be shot after four full days in a row! I'm no Spring chicken!


----------



## Nick (Jan 21, 2013)

have fun guys - I'm going to be at Sugarloaf that Friday as well. With the baby, I wo'nt be driving to different places, although I have yet to try Saddleback. 

Less than 3 weeks to go!


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> have fun guys - I'm going to be at Sugarloaf that Friday as well. With the baby, I wo'nt be driving to different places, although I have yet to try Saddleback.
> 
> Less than 3 weeks to go!



Do it, I'll be driving from the Loaf, you can come along. Shit, I'll be 530 miles from home, what's another 20? Too bad salsgang can't be there for a guided tour. Any other Saddleback regulars plan on being there?


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 6, 2013)

before updated forecasts, I was thinking maybe I'd go for a hike or something friday....    

Now, saddleback and loaf are both in the cards!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 6, 2013)

FYI, it's Ski and Ride with 92.5 and they have tickets for $9.25 this Friday!

http://www.wxrv.com/pages/pages.php?page=921


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 6, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> FYI, it's Ski and Ride with 92.5 and they have tickets for $9.25 this Friday!
> 
> http://www.wxrv.com/pages/pages.php?page=921



Hey thanks Wa-Loaf, not sure about Saddleback Friday, may hit the Loaf instead, snow will not start till Friday night. This may change plans, I have a voucher for Saddleback, I could use it Monday, after the storm.


----------

